# Tinc ID



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

Since I suck so bad at ID'ing tinctorius I will again rely on my experts and Dendroboard.

This gal came to me split out from the rest of the collection. She looks (to my tinc novice eyes) to be a female patricia however I am not a tinc morph expert. Can you guys weigh in?

Thanks!


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Going by how her legs when green grey in your flash, and yellow on top, I'd say it would be hard for her to be anything but... plus the pattern fits too. I've photographed a lot of frogs in various light, and I haven't managed to get another tinc morph to photograph green grey like that... the closest I've gotten is blue grey or flat grey in powder blues (which are white on top so still not easily confused).


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

Thanks Corey!


----------



## SMenigoz (Feb 17, 2004)

I'd lean toward a Powder Blue tinc. Patricia "tend" to have more blue; the side patterning is classic Powder Blue as well.
Scott


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Says the man who has a couple of the patricias that are dead ringers for this frog  I've got one of your animals scott, that is a dead ringer for this frog with flash, and without flash looks like he could have been a PB (white and blue). PBs - flash or no flash - I just haven't had green show up in them... just powder blue or grey, which is why I'm convinced it's a patricia. Pats can have patterns identical to PBs, but their yellowy top coloration and the green grey leg coloration is a give away... and this one is showing heavy back pattern more typical to Pats than PBs.


----------



## SMenigoz (Feb 17, 2004)

Who 'ya gonna believe? Corey with her measly 5300 posts or me with my 400? :mrgreen:


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Holy crap, I'm up to that amount now?

I don't believe in side patterns for IDs. I've had too many odd balls. Color with Patricia is the ringer... they have that soft yellow top and are the only Tinc I know of with green in their legs like that!


----------

